# Is there a quiet place in Phils?



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

We are strongly considering a move in 6 to 12 months to a quieter place - but does it exist.?
I am in a Gated Community and whilst it is basically quiet therein immediately outside is another issue. Loud Karaoke, Dogs constant barking and screaming - yes I know, many suffer the same plight. 
Does anyone live anywhere in Luzon that fits the bill??? If so, I would love to know to check it out for future reference.
I had a look at San Antonio yesterday and whilst quiet fits the bill, the infrastructure is a long way from what we need. We are seeking about 400 plus sq. mts. of land, 2 br 2 bath home as we want to have a garden. That usually rules out gated communities as small land is the normal. Close to good hospital and medical services, good shopping centre and a reasonable internet.
Am I dreaming - I hope someone out there can come up with some suggestions?
Now I know some members might live in such a location and by televising it, may be loathe to give it out. I am happy to sign a 'confidentiality agreement; in triplicate to maintain my silence!!!


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Many Expats are settling in La Union. Towns of Aringay, Bauang, San Fernando, San Juan, Bacnotan. 

Lorma Hospital has quality care, CSI, Manna Mall, SaveMore for shopping. SM & Robinsons on the way. SM Baguio not far away. PLDT just started offering Home Fiber Installation. Poro Point Bay Walk to get exercise walking or biking.

Cost of Living is reasonable however titled land is skyrocketing. You can find country type farm living if you head inward toward the mountains along the streams and rivers. Hundreds of Resorts to choose from along the Beaches, plenty of nightlife available.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Subic SBMA


----------



## pigeonpete (Jan 19, 2014)

If you can find a place with no chickens no dogs no loud music it will be a miracle


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

pigeonpete said:


> If you can find a place with no chickens no dogs no loud music it will be a miracle


You are probably right, the roosters don't worry me really, but the other 2 are a PIA. Mind you after 8 years in Thailand, it was much the same there, am just hoping to get lucky!!!


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

Gary D said:


> Subic SBMA


Yes Gary, I am spending a few days there now, but after being lost in Subic 2 days ago when I got here and after 10 minutes got pulled over for 'illegal left turn', I thought I was back in Oz!!!


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

mogo51 said:


> Yes Gary, I am spending a few days there now, but after being lost in Subic 2 days ago when I got here and after 10 minutes got pulled over for 'illegal left turn', I thought I was back in Oz!!!


If you head up towards Crown Peak or the road toward Morong it can be very peaceful


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

mogo51 said:


> Yes Gary, I am spending a few days there now, but after being lost in Subic 2 days ago when I got here and after 10 minutes got pulled over for 'illegal left turn', I thought I was back in Oz!!!


LOL, we stopped at the guard booth on Subic to ask if we were heading in the right direction to go to Zoobic Zoo and they busted me for no seat belt. We tried to tell him I removed the seat belt because I had intentions of getting out to ask but they didn't want to hear nothing. They are strict there, Radar guns and all.

One will find that rentals in Subic/Olongapo area are extremely expensive. I go there sometimes as a change of scenery for the night life but I'm ready to depart after 2 days. I get this feeling I'm in an Industrious ship yard with all the cranes and ships and it just doesn't have that ambience of a relaxing area to live.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Hey_Joe said:


> LOL, we stopped at the guard booth on Subic to ask if we were heading in the right direction to go to Zoobic Zoo and they busted me for no seat belt. We tried to tell him I removed the seat belt because I had intentions of getting out to ask but they didn't want to hear nothing. They are strict there, Radar guns and all.
> 
> One will find that rentals in Subic/Olongapo area are extremely expensive. I go there sometimes as a change of scenery for the night life but I'm ready to depart after 2 days. I get this feeling I'm in an Industrious ship yard with all the cranes and ships and it just doesn't have that ambience of a relaxing area to live.


The harbour front area with the malls and hotel etc is a very small part of subic. Heading south is largely forest and is very quiet.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Gary D said:


> The harbour front area with the malls and hotel etc is a very small part of subic. Heading south is largely forest and is very quiet.


The south area is forested and quiet because people know not to live there.

Not a safe place to live. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bataan_Nuclear_Power_Plant

https://nautilus.org/apsnet/toxic-bases-in-the-pacific/


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Hey_Joe said:


> The south area is forested and quiet because people know not to live there.
> 
> Not a safe place to live.
> 
> ...


We passed the power plant on the way up from Mariveles, its 40-50 km south of Subic, never been powered and is a tourist attraction now. We also passed a couple of complexs that looked very high end, I think it must have been Crown point as I took a wrong turning and was lost for a while.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Gary D said:


> We passed the power plant on the way up from Mariveles, its 40-50 km south of Subic, never been powered and is a tourist attraction now. We also passed a couple of complexs that looked very high end, I think it must have been Crown point as I took a wrong turning and was lost for a while.


I wouldn't classify it as a Tourist attraction. One can ride by the gate near the main road and that's it.

This was just in the news here. Like I said, the reason that entire area is forest. Squatters don't even want to live there. Many in the Subic/Olongapo area don't even know it's there, especially Expats/Foreigners. It's a sleeping giant. Two articles explain.

http://cnnphilippines.com/life/leisure/travel/2016/09/08/bataan-nuclear-power-plant-visit.html

http://cnnphilippines.com/news/2018/04/04/Russian-ambassador-Igor-Khovaev-Bataan-nuclear-power-plant-revival-not-possible.html

Two years ago we rode from Mariveles up the coast to Las Casas Filipinas De Acuzar. The road from there to Subic was trail and under construction. I heard it's now a road. 

Have you ever been to Pilar on the east coast north of Mariveles. Excellent nightlife there. Many bars.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Our house is in Hermosa and we did the round the coast trip two weeks ago. The trip up from Mariveles via Bagac the Morong was a nice concrete road for 90% of the was the rest is still under construction but well on the way. Don't think I've been to Pillar, bars are not my scene.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Gary D said:


> Our house is in Hermosa and we did the round the coast trip two weeks ago. The trip up from Mariveles via Bagac the Morong was a nice concrete road for 90% of the was the rest is still under construction but well on the way. Don't think I've been to Pillar, bars are not my scene.


You are near sinagtala. Nice peaceful area.

Sinagtala Farm Resort - sinagtala.ph


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

I started out in the province - real boonies. Loudest place ever. These guys have no jobs and no reason to turn their crap down.

We moved closer to the city. About 20 km from Iloilo. Bamboo house... bad idea. No windows no way to block any sound.

We moved to Mandurriao, in Iloilo city. So much quieter. I really liked it there. Did not like paying rent ha ha

Moved back to near where we were before, 20 km from city. This time down the road in a family compound and built a mostly solid house. It blocks most of the sound and is quiet enough generally, but getting louder. The problem you will find pretty much anywhere here is that it never gets quieter, only louder. As one "neighbor" get a sound system, it adds to the noise. They never get rid of it, and will probably add on to it. Each neighbor that gets the "mini sound" will just keep adding to the noise.

So far I found the city to be much quieter. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Tukaram said:


> I started out in the province - real boonies. Loudest place ever. These guys have no jobs and no reason to turn their crap down.
> 
> We moved closer to the city. About 20 km from Iloilo. Bamboo house... bad idea. No windows no way to block any sound.
> 
> ...


Thick walls, sliding windows and a ceiling make a big difference


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

mogo51 said:


> Yes Gary, I am spending a few days there now, but after being lost in Subic 2 days ago when I got here and after 10 minutes got pulled over for 'illegal left turn', I thought I was back in Oz!!!


when we were new, we got pulled over for coming out of a one-way street, but after pleading just moving to SBFZ and they saw our address on new driver's, they us go.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

mogo51 said:


> We are strongly considering a move in 6 to 12 months to a quieter place - but does it exist.?
> I am in a Gated Community and whilst it is basically quiet therein immediately outside is another issue. Loud Karaoke, Dogs constant barking and screaming - yes I know, many suffer the same plight.
> Does anyone live anywhere in Luzon that fits the bill??? If so, I would love to know to check it out for future reference.
> I had a look at San Antonio yesterday and whilst quiet fits the bill, the infrastructure is a long way from what we need. We are seeking about 400 plus sq. mts. of land, 2 br 2 bath home as we want to have a garden. That usually rules out gated communities as small land is the normal. Close to good hospital and medical services, good shopping centre and a reasonable internet.
> ...


Hey Ron, as you know we seem to have found a good spot but only time will tell. After 3 plus years of scouring the net and on the ground investigations we ended up having to make some compromises.(distance from family,,,,,, some will say that's a good thing, lol) Like us and probably most expats we wanted a quiet area within easy reach of a good hospital, shopping, services and not too far from family but we also had another prerequisite in that it had to be absolute beachfront, (sea change) this limited our options.
Price/budget as always was another issue and as mentioned family so we limited ourselves to a 30 minute drive radius.
San Juan was our choice but while we procrastinated over trivialities (yes there was some noise or the block was too small, the price too high) the prices have almost doubled over those 3 or 4 years thanks to resorts and major developments, tourism won the day and thankfully pushed us out of that market. We both agree it's too busy there now.
Both Benjie and I love where you and Pre live, close to everything, neat, clean and modern, good expat presence for socialising and the noise isn't too bad but hey we are not there 24/7. 

When we visit Mum and Dad (and the 5,000 rellies) in Banks Poro it is an assault on the senses, the drains stink, there is an endless tirade of tricycles, people and noise but they are family and while very different and alien to an Aussie norm I see the love and tolerance within this community and have learnt that perhaps I as an Aussie have a hell of a lot to learn.

You have an advantage over us in that you are on the ground 365 days and have the time to check alternatives with regards to a potential move. Explore as there are plenty of areas that will suit. Bargains as you know come up as they did with us as well as yourself, patience can be a virtue.
Look forward to catching up when we are back.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

"Quiet" and "Close to good hospital and medical services, good shopping centre and a reasonable internet."

To me these things are two different places. If you want quiet then find a big plot of land in the middle of nowhere and put the house in the middle of it. If you want next to Hospital and shopping then you need to be near a bigger city with lots of neighbors. Good luck.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Zep said:


> "Quiet" and "Close to good hospital and medical services, good shopping centre and a reasonable internet."
> 
> To me these things are two different places. If you want quiet then find a big plot of land in the middle of nowhere and put the house in the middle of it. If you want next to Hospital and shopping then you need to be near a bigger city with lots of neighbors. Good luck.


Hi Zep, hear you loud and clear but as internet is not a big issue for us even though it is there, one does not need hectares with a house in the middle of nowhere to achieve the aim, we are only on 1,700M2 plus 800M2 to high tide mark and less than 4 kilometres to a good wet market, 20 mins to a great hospital (ha, depending on the time of day).
We live rural Oz, Sunshine Coast Hinterland on 50 acres and have NBN,,,,,,, high speed internet,,,,,,, that's not going to rule my life, prefer our choice and one only needs to look to achieve.
Great properties with services and amenities can be readily found in all locations in PH, one simply needs to look.
I have been to Subic and while yes it has attractions one has to consider the better half in the scheme of things, not be selfish and work within agreed parameters, Look at the good and bad, happiness is where you find it.
Did we find Nirvana? As said time will tell. I may well be the next bleating expat not happy with my lot and hasty decisions made.

Zep, not different places but absolutely different perspectives, whether rash choices or educated choices they become our lot,,,,, for good or bad.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Hey Joe wrote "I wouldn't classify it as a Tourist attraction. One can ride by the gate near the main road and that's it"

You can book guided tours on their facebook page.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

Gary D said:


> Subic SBMA


It is very clean and orderly Gary, but rather like living in US or Australia, over governed somewhat I think.
Hard to find a 'happy medium'


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Gary D said:


> Hey Joe wrote "I wouldn't classify it as a Tourist attraction. One can ride by the gate near the main road and that's it"
> 
> You can book guided tours on their facebook page.


I just looked. Interesting, I may have to check it out the next time I'm in the area.

https://www.cbsnews.com/pictures/nuclear-power-plant-tour/


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey mogo51

I do believe there are no dogs, chickens or karoke on top of Mt. Mayon. But, you will hear a rumble from time to time. hahaha Just kidding. I feel for you about the noise. I had same problem. I never experienced so much noise until coming to Philippines. The places with less noise would be in a gated community that does not allow chickens in there and has noise clause in the lease. It is better to be in the middle of the subdivision and not close to the outside walls.

art


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

mogo51 said:


> Yes Gary, I am spending a few days there now, but after being lost in Subic 2 days ago when I got here and after 10 minutes got pulled over for 'illegal left turn', I thought I was back in Oz!!!


I guess the question is, did you really make an illegal left turn? They do have some stupidly engineered intersections that make it easy to be fooled.

Most of us who live here want more enforcement, not less. The foolish driver's from Manila overrun the place on weekends and think they can drive the same way as they do in Manila. I'm happy to see them get pulled over.

If you live here and have a resident sticker, generally speaking, you won't be ticketed. Warnings only. I have been pulled over 4 times in 5 years (3 legit, 1 iffy) and have no tickets.

Radar is rarely used. They have a few motorcycle units that used to have them, but word is that they are broken right now. There is radar enforcement out out SCTEX, so keep it slow there. I have seen a lot of people pulled over at the exits.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

mogo51 said:


> It is very clean and orderly Gary, but rather like living in US or Australia, over governed somewhat I think.
> Hard to find a 'happy medium'


Not sure how you will get what you seek without being "over-governed". Do you want enforcement of noise rules? Traffic rules? Trash in yards? Dog and rooster rules? 
Broken down cars in yards?

I'm not suggesting Subic Freeport is good for all of these things. Far from it. However, the residential neighborhoods are far better than what I found in the other areas we looked at. With very rare exceptions, they are very quiet and family friendly.

When we did a scouting trip to Subic, Christmas 2012, we rode the Windstar up into West Kalayaan and just jumped off with a housekeeper we met on the ride. We still know her. She showed us a rental house she knew of. We ended up walking around the area, mid-day, and I knew I would live there. So quiet and nobody around during the day.

We moved into our first rental house in April 2013. After about 1.5 years we decided to move into a cheaper place to save a bit for buying our own long tern lease, which we did two years ago.


This video is the street in front of our second rental, which is the yellow end unit with the swing in the yard. It also happens to be about 2 blocks from where we jumped off that Windstar for the first time.

https://photos.app.goo.gl/v2dMt45oi3Yluciw1


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Not getting the correct video with that link.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

DonAndAbby said:


> Not sure how you will get what you seek without being "over-governed". Do you want enforcement of noise rules? Traffic rules? Trash in yards? Dog and rooster rules?
> Broken down cars in yards?
> 
> I'm not suggesting Subic Freeport is good for all of these things. Far from it. However, the residential neighborhoods are far better than what I found in the other areas we looked at. With very rare exceptions, they are very quiet and family friendly.
> ...


Whoops! Thanks Gary for letting me know. Mods, how come I can't edit my post?

Here is the correct link for the video of our street:

https://photos.app.goo.gl/nlPwlxqe0WdC9RAq1

Enjoy the other link too! Those are pictures of the Big Sur coastline in California, from my farewell tour in 2012. A friend is thinking about going there so I sent her that link.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

DonAndAbby said:


> Whoops! Thanks Gary for letting me know. Mods, how come I can't edit my post?
> 
> Here is the correct link for the video of our street:
> 
> ...


Don,

The site allows only about 30 minutes to edit a post. It's set up that way by the forum owners.

Asian Spirit


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

DonAndAbby said:


> I guess the question is, did you really make an illegal left turn? They do have some stupidly engineered intersections that make it easy to be fooled.
> 
> Most of us who live here want more enforcement, not less. The foolish driver's from Manila overrun the place on weekends and think they can drive the same way as they do in Manila. I'm happy to see them get pulled over.
> 
> ...


Hi Don,
Apparently I did, there was a car to my left in front of me, I just thought he was waiting at the flashing lights, I stopped and it was clear, I looked in my left mirror and he was just still sitting there, so I turned left into the street where the Royal Duty Free Store, thinking it was the road to get me to Olongapo, stopped at Roy to try and get further directions and he knocked on my window. They were ok, but it was a total waste of time, I was just obviously lost and they could have just told me what to do at these intersections and I would have been fine. I take on board what you are saying, which gives me a better view on the situation.
I know what you mean about driving outside there, it is much more orderly in the freeport zone. I deal with the other rubbish every day. Coming home from Subic a few days ago, after getting off the TPLEX just south of Rosario, all the rubbish and kamakaze behaviour started immediately!


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

Good to hear from you Steve and thanks for the advice and information. Just back from Angeles/Subic, had 2 mates from Thailand come and visit, stayed a couple of days up here.
Where you are is most definitely on the radar, as you know we liked where you have chosen very much. 
Subic Freeport is very disciplined and quiet in the main but there are rules that come with that. Housing there is expensive, maybe too much so for us, but will look at all options.
Hope you guys are settled back into 'western' life - enjoyed your company. Look forward to your next visit.
Mum passed away on 9th April, going back for memorial service 9th May, Pre just got advice visa approved, 7 days via online, very impressed.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

*quiet*



Zep said:


> "Quiet" and "Close to good hospital and medical services, good shopping centre and a reasonable internet."
> 
> To me these things are two different places. If you want quiet then find a big plot of land in the middle of nowhere and put the house in the middle of it. If you want next to Hospital and shopping then you need to be near a bigger city with lots of neighbors. Good luck.


Possibly right Zep but will keep trying.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

mogo51 said:


> Good to hear from you Steve and thanks for the advice and information. Just back from Angeles/Subic, had 2 mates from Thailand come and visit, stayed a couple of days up here.
> Where you are is most definitely on the radar, as you know we liked where you have chosen very much.
> Subic Freeport is very disciplined and quiet in the main but there are rules that come with that. Housing there is expensive, maybe too much so for us, but will look at all options.
> Hope you guys are settled back into 'western' life - enjoyed your company. Look forward to your next visit.
> Mum passed away on 9th April, going back for memorial service 9th May, Pre just got advice visa approved, 7 days via online, very impressed.


Hey Ron, very sorry to hear your Mum passed away, our thoughts are with you and Pre.
Yep, same same, (but different as they say in Thai) first ever Aussie I met in PH and good to hear your thoughts with regards to our chosen destination.
Not really settled back here Ron, looking at my options of retiring and getting out of Oz, still a 12 month undertaking but one that has to be done. Probably won't go back to work so have those 12 months to get our act together, stay tuned.

Where we purchased was a good price, (so far) quiet and easily commutable to services and within a bulls roar of family. As said in a previous submission "time will tell" but believe where we are is mostly westerners and large up market properties, we appear to have secured the worst house in the best street, spend a few bob and it will be in the same category.
Finding the Right place takes time, you have that luxury now as you live there, plenty of time to explore, for us it took over 3 years part time. We are sure you will find what you are looking for. Look forward to catching up for a beer, perhaps Dec/Jan we will be back for immi rubbish.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## JRB__NW (Apr 8, 2015)

DonAndAbby said:


> Whoops! Thanks Gary for letting me know. Mods, how come I can't edit my post?
> 
> Here is the correct link for the video of our street:
> 
> ...


Very nice Area, Don. Thanks for the video. Liked the Hwy 1 photos too - know that road (and the bridge) very well, lol.

I wonder how much rentals are in there?


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

JRB__NW said:


> Very nice Area, Don. Thanks for the video. Liked the Hwy 1 photos too - know that road (and the bridge) very well, lol.
> 
> I wonder how much rentals are in there?


The nice rentals on Hwy 1 are pricey, I'm sure! 

My nephew lives in Monterey and confirmed that Hwy 1 is still closed at Gorda and probably will be closed for years. So from the north or south, you have to turn around at Gorda and go back the way you came.


----------



## JRB__NW (Apr 8, 2015)

DonAndAbby said:


> The nice rentals on Hwy 1 are pricey, I'm sure!
> 
> My nephew lives in Monterey and confirmed that Hwy 1 is still closed at Gorda and probably will be closed for years. So from the north or south, you have to turn around at Gorda and go back the way you came.


Ha ha, thanks. Yes I know about California real estate. I meant how much are rentals where you are in Subic? It looks really nice..


----------

